

Dismantling BrowserPlus - bomberstudios
http://hackety.org/2008/06/09/dismantlingBrowserPlus.html

======
axod
Where is the incentive for average users to install BrowserPlus, and who is
going to write things for it?

~~~
bomberstudios
Incentive: easier whatever (try the Flickr demo, it is quite cool)

Who's going to develop: Yahoo (obviously) and (hopefully) a flock of hackers
(if _why is playing with it you can be sure it will attract a lot of crazy
people :)

